# Gaggia Accademia water circuit priming constant loop on startup



## cac3a (Sep 9, 2020)

Hello Coffee addicts,

I have a 10 year old Gaggia Accademia machine that has been working great, but recently it started acting up on startup cycle with a problem od Water Circuit Priming and then it is constantly stuck on initial load with Water Circuit Priming loop until the tray is full. If I hit stop during the startup cycle it goes to main menu and I can make a coffee without issues.
I changed blow down valve, same problem still happens. In the test menu - flow rate is at ~18 and all of the valves and pumps seem to be operational without any issues. Water is hot, I ran 2 descaling cycles and nothing has changed. I made sure that water tank sits right and water flow isn't obstructe, cleaned up whatever I could think of without taking our the coffee boiler. But, I'm running out of options. Does anyone have any ideas on what else I can check ?


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

Take a look it may give you some clues


----------



## Estoli (Oct 25, 2021)

cac3a,

inhave the same probleem here. Really tried everything!!

do you happen to have the solution already? If so please van u help me

thanks

oli


----------



## Umc (6 mo ago)

I have had this problem for years. I just figured out how to solve it. When you get this error, apparently it might indicate that there is air in the water circuit. So just use the hot water function to fill a glass or try steaming for 30 seconds. This has fixed my problem.


----------

